
Gyro-X is a two-wheeled, gyroscopically-stabilized vehicle built in 1967 - js2
https://www.lanemotormuseum.org/collection/cars/item/gyro-x-1967
======
js2
Video showing how the Gyro-X works:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqGB1zOICfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqGB1zOICfg)

